# Kindle Touch and K4PC collection organizing possible??



## Abso (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all, I have 2 kindle touch and these are my 1st kindle devices. So i have no previous collection data or setting available. I transfered my books to K4PC and organized the collections there. BUT i can not transfer those organized collections to any of the Kindle Touches. Can someone tell me what settings to do 1 by 1 on amazon side and on kindle and k4pc side so i can have 1 common organized collection.


----------



## Abso (Apr 3, 2012)

Can i organize my collections on K4PC and the import them to my Kindle?
I tried this but seems the K4PC collection are not saved on amazon side and i can not change them at all to import to another device.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Once you have set up your collections in K4PC, make sure that you sync with Amazon. Then on your Kindle, go to archived items and the at the very top of the list should be the option to import collections from other devices. Use that to import your collections from K4PC.

Once you import the collections, all your Amazon books should automatically go into the correct collection(s). Any non-Amazon books will need to be put into their collections manually.

If you're unsure, all the detailed instructions to do this can be found on the Amazon Kindle support pages and in the user guide that came on your Kindle.


----------



## jafTwo (Jan 12, 2012)

Not sure this will help, but I keep my ebooks on my PC and use Calibre to manage them. Calibre is free and available at: http://calibre-ebook.com/
It has lots of nice features and can double as an ebook reader. It should recognize your Kindle when it's hooked to your PC and you can copy a book(s) from the application. It will also convert formats from many different (formats) to mobi -- even .txt and .pdf, so you can 'make your own Kindle book.


----------



## Abso (Apr 3, 2012)

I have managed to organize my collections with Kindlean software and it is the only one working with Kindle Touch Collections so far i have found.
But i have an another problem. After my collections are organized on Kindle1 i use sycn function. Then i switch to Kindle2 and there to Archieved items and to Import Collections and choose Kindle1 collections to be imported. It seems it is doing the import but after it is finished the collections are not same as the Kindle1 last update. It is synced with the time when i first synced Kindle1 weeks ago. Is there a way to delete Kindle1 collections SAVE in amazon and update it with sync to latest on Kindle?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you sync from the first Kindle to Amazon before you tried syncing the second Kindle?


----------



## Abso (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep  both Kindles have same files on them and i keep syncing the 1st time and then ımporting the second from 1st but no change is happening.


----------

